
Took me 2 days to find this OpenSSL/Ruby solution - dvdhnt
https://gist.github.com/davidpaulhunt/1b78697e4f69c56a210cd9017ed198ad
======
dvdhnt
Usually, I'm pretty good at finding docs, posts, solutions, tutorials, etc.
and reading through them to find a decent solution.

This time, however, it took me much, much longer; probably because it involved
brew, ruby, and openssl without me realizing it. Before anyone says it, I
understand it's probably pretty simple, but it wasn't to me and wouldn't be to
everyone else, either.

Cheers!

